# scooby doo van for sale on ebay



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol:










nice 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would imagine happy times we had if not interesting times in her. LSD would help if not already in use.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

this van would have been cool if it wasn't for those meddling kids ! :lol:


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

> I would imagine happy times we had if not interesting times in her. LSD would help if not already in use.


Pounds shillings & pence or lysergic
Chris :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

